# How my marriage got back on track after months of seperation



## sandykay

Good day everyone,i m Debbie..i m here to advice people out there that prayers and patience works a lot in a relationship,i got married for 3 years and we had a baby girl,3rd year after marriage,things started falling apart and my husband decided to leave the country back to his home country to meet another woman,i tried all ways to get him back but nothing worked,he changed all his means of contact...i never gave up,i always pray and have faith that he will return to me some day,i read about about a man,who help to restore broken relationship,i contacted him and helped me too,my husband is back now and we are good together as a family and i m pregnant for our second baby...
please never give up and always pray hard before you go into marriage to be sure if the man is destined for you or not.


----------



## Daisy10

Great story. How did you get back in contact with your husband?


----------



## Kindone

Uplifting to hear stories like yours. How did you manage to pin him down though?


----------

